# Jquery Spalte zur Tabelle anfügen



## CaptNick (27. November 2013)

per google habe ich ja schon einige Tuts gefunden wie man eine Zeile zu einer Tabelle hinzufügt, schön und gut aber wie sieht es aus wenn ich eine ganze Spalte anfügen muss?

Bekomme nämlich Daten per Ajax geliefert die in der selben Tabelle am Ende angehängt werden sollen in der auch die Eingaben erfolgen, da die Tabelle mit den Feldern dynamisch erzeugt wird ist es nicht so einfach schon im vorhanden Code das die Ajax ergebnisse als DIV ID einzuschleusen.


```
<table id="tutorial" width="200" border="0">
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
Also wie würde man jetzt an diese Tabelle eine weitere Spalte angehängt bekommen die genausoviele Zeilen hat?


----------



## Quaese (28. November 2013)

Hi,

hierfür ist kein jQuery nötig und kann einfach auch mit nativem JavaScript gelöst werden.

```
var tbody = document.getElementById('tutorial').getElementsByTagName('tbody')[0],
    tableCell;

// Alle Zeilen der Tabelle durchlaufen
for(var i=0; i<tbody.rows.length; i++){
    // neue Tabellenzelle erzeugen
    tableCell = document.createElement('td');
    // in Zeile einfügen
    tbody.rows[i].appendChild(tableCell);
}
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------

